# Lazy Jacks for the poor person.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I want to put lazy jacks on Lola, my Bayfield 25. Now i can't afford a $200 kit from Harken so I'm going to make my own. Ive looked at a few boats that have them and they seem pretty easy to rig up myself. Ive got alot of 1/4'' line for the running line part, but I've noticed that most have wire going from the mast to the blocks. I''m just going to use my 1/4'' line tied to the blocks and the eye-straps on the mast. I bought a micro cheek block and 2 of the "key chain" blocks today. Ive got the eye straps and a small cleat already. Anything I'm missing here?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Ours are what looks like standard yachtbraid type line from the mast to the second split, and shock cord after that. No blocks, just eye splices.

I'm sure that you could rig what you need with what you have.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The setup that i looked at was on a Hunter. He said it was a Harken kit. It was a wire leader going from the eyes on the mast to small blocks. The running line started on the boom, forward starboard side went up to the block, back to the rear starboard side of the boom into an eye strap. It then went under the boom and through an eye strap than back to a block on the other wire leader. From that block it leads to the cheek block on the port side of the boom then to a small cleat just ahead of that. 

Wow, i didn't think i could type all of that.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

My lazyjacks are simply 1/4" nylon braided lines with thimbled eyes on end - one line goes up the mast and back down, another from forward part of the boom up through the eye and down again and yet another from middle of the boom to the eye on second line and down to the back end of the boom.

They work ok, no worse than any other lazyjack system. However, with a fairly heavy and stiff mainsail they don't flake it nicely and only hold it somewhat. Something like "macpac" would probably work better, but that is for another lifetime.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well the main on Lola is far from stiff. Its the main that came with it new. I think my idea will work ok.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

1/4" line is all you really need...preferably Dacron, since it isn't as stretchy as nylon.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

SVDistantStar said:


> Well the main on Lola is far from stiff. Its the main that came with it new. I think my idea will work ok.


I think your idea is fine. Just get the proportions right (google "lazy jack system" in Google: here's one: http://www.cncphotoalbum.com/doityourself/lazyjack/lazyjack1.htm)

and you'll be fine. Just remember to tap the boom carefully for the eyestraps and use Tufgel or something similar on the bolts, ditto for the cheekblocks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Val,
That layout that you posted is different from what I've got in mind. I'm going to stick with what I've already got planned. 

SD,
I've already got a large spool of nylon line for other projects, so I'm just going to use it. I don't think stretch is a big issue here.


----------



## mcollins07 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been considering installing a Lazy Jack system also. The positioning of the lines is an issue, but not sure how critical. Some systems use blocks on the lines from the mast some, some use metal rings or even eyes with thimble. I'm also considering synthetic lines instead of wire leaders from mast. What is the advantage of wire? Looks like there are two variations: fixed leaders and adjustable lines from mast. There is more flexability with the adjustabe lines from the mast. Not sure what advantage of fixed leaders from mast?

Here are links that might be of interest:

http://www.bartonmarine.com/html/PDF/FitInst-Lightweight%20Lazy%20Jack%20Kit.pdf

http://www.geocities.com/opahay/ideas.htm ; click on Lazy Jack system.

http://www.boatus.com/goodoldboat/tamers.asp

- Michael


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

One thing to note. When I had my 'improv' lazy jack installed, it worked ok for stock dacron sail I had on my Catalina. However, once I put on my fully battened X-10 Kevlar, the battens would catch onto the lazy jack lines (going up or down) and became a major source of contention for me as I typically sail solo (and the point of the lazy jack rig was so it would bide me time and not force me to have to leave the helm to deal with it). So, if devising - have a quick disconnect system so that you can get rid of the lazy jack lines from the boom (especially handy if raising the main)...

just my experience


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well my boat probley wont be getting a fully battened kevlar main anytime soon. I might have a new dacron main made next winter.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I bought one of these http://sailcare.com/sailcradle.shtml I haven't recieved it yet, but the price is pretty good.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Mine are mounted*

from the lower spreaders thus giving a wider mouth and my full batten main never hangs.


----------



## mcollins07 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Lazy Jacks from spreaders*



Stillraining said:


> from the lower spreaders thus giving a wider mouth and my full batten main never hangs.


Stillraining,
Do you have any pictures? Any drawbacks to connecting them from spreaders?


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to attempt to install these this summer, more like an ez-jack system which allows you to move them out of the way when sailing.

http://slowflight.net/upgrades/lazyjacks_how-to.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, you should probably be a bit more careful in tensioning them, since you don't want to put too much lateral stress on the spreaders... Other than that, which isn't that big a deal, you should be fine.



mcollins07 said:


> Stillraining,
> Do you have any pictures? Any drawbacks to connecting them from spreaders?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I started a thread a while back looking for lazy jack designs. Slightly different question, I wanted lazy-er, not necessarily cheaper. Have a look, hope it helps.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37952


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would be far less expensive to run the top line to the cheek block on the mast and down to a cleat on the mast...since that would eliminate two cheek blocks from the setup.



Valiente said:


> I think your idea is fine. Just get the proportions right (google "lazy jack system" in Google: here's one: http://www.cncphotoalbum.com/doityourself/lazyjack/lazyjack1.htm)
> 
> and you'll be fine. Just remember to tap the boom carefully for the eyestraps and use Tufgel or something similar on the bolts, ditto for the cheekblocks.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey, it was the first thing I found...I'm not trying to start a cult of the One True Way of Cheapo Lazyjackery.


----------

